# My Onevia



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

The goal of my car is subtle/simple/sleeper...She's slowly gettin there...I want to go a little lower once I get some coilovers and getting spacers...Lookin into new paint...and KA+turbo...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, that's a very nice car! Keep up the good work. One thing though...do you smoke in your car?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Coco said:


> Dude, that's a very nice car! Keep up the good work. One thing though...do you smoke in your car?


Sometimes, I try not to...I don't really like smoking while I'm driving, plus stinking up the car and ashes...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks real good.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks real good. :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\ what he said, but only once.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks real nice and clean too, i like it. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it. the rims go well with the car i think


----------

